# Rifles I used to own



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking back Why did I get rid of any rifle?? Oh well I was just a dumb kid once.

Winchester 94 long version 25-35

Marlin lever action hammerless .256 mag. Can't remember the model.

Herters mauser 98 action .257 Roberts. Beautiful wood.

Stevens bolt action .410

Winchester model 25 12ga.

The above were traded in on other rifles or shotguns.

The ones listed below were gifted or sold at super discount to friends

Winchester model 61 .22

Remington model 721 .270

Ruger first issue model 77 22-250

Ruger first issue model 77 25-06

Cz Bruno mauser 98 7mm (7x57)

Ruger super single six 22-22mag first run

Remington model 700 adl 6mm

Anyone know the model of the Marlin 256 mag I just can't remember.

Senior moment I guess.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

When i was young, going to all the gun shows with my dad, I would purchase guns that were then considered not very good to the military gun collectors. I am speaking of the 18-20 Johnson rifels that went through my hands between the ages of 12 and 17 or in that area. At this time, you could at times find a person who took one in on trade, and the only way to get rid of it was to give a young person a "good" deal. This was a low of $40.00 on up to the most I ever paid for one of $90.00. The one at $90.00 included 800 rounds of ammo, and a used scope for my 22lr. Now at $3500.00 on up to $4000.00 asking price for these now, I could have a nice start for my kids colledge fund. Lugers at $100.00 Mauser 96's (broomhandle) at $125.00 early 1911's for the same price range, boy there have been too many to even list.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I miss a left hand rem 788 in 308 I traded off.. I think for a ruger #1B in 220 swift.. I had redone the stock and the stripes really came through the wood.. if you have this rifle.... I want it back!
also.. an h&r 22 cal pistol model 676 with a 12" barrel and 2 cylinders.. sold to a private party about 25-30 years ago.. if you have this one... I want it back too...  for some reason.. these two firearms are the ones I miss the most outta all the ones I've sold or traded over the years. oh.. and a remington 40X in 308.. single shot.. the first rifle I ever shot a 1 hole 5 shot group with, but I miss the other two more...


----------

